# Gratitude



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

OK, it's the season to count your blessings and think about all that's good in your life. I imagine many other people who have adopted dogs from a rescue or shelter feel the same way: <span style="color: #3366FF">the fine people who serve in these groups to save dogs and build families do some of the best work on earth</span>.

I love my dog. He was found as a stray by animal control who released him to a great rescue who nurtured and trained him in a gifted foster home until he came to us. How many good people gave life to my boy-how many good people selflessly thought about the dog.

I can't say enough. I can send some money to the rescue. I can post to you sympathetic people. I cannot say enough.

<span style="color: #FF0000">God bless you everyone in rescue</span>

Mary Jane


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

YES. Both my boys are rescues. My younger pup was pulled out of the shelter on his last day, and there is not a day that goes by that I do not thank in my heart the people who made it possible for him to be a successful statistic rather than the other kind.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One of my very favorite things about this time of year is the cards, notes and photos that folks who have adopted one of my fosters send to me. You can't buy that sort of "feel good" for any amount of money!


----------

